# Lets See How Many You Get - Guess The Movie Title



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/14)




----------



## Rowan Francis (19/5/14)

got some of them !!


----------



## Mklops (19/5/14)

Spoiler: Spoiler Alert



1) up
2)
3) Kung fu panda
4)
5) Babe
6)
7) Titanic
8) Devil wears prada
9) stuart little
10) ET
11) Slum dog millionaire
12) water for elephants
13)
14) Cast away
15)
16)
17) Planet of the apes
18) Benjamin Button
19)
20) Chicken run
21) 300
22) Drive angry
23) Blood Diamond
24) Finding Nemo


----------



## Die Kriek (19/5/14)

Let's give this a go



Spoiler: Spoiler



1. UP
2. Men in Black
3. Kung Fu Panda
4. Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants
5. Babe? Only thing I can think of with a pig
6. Home Alone
7. Titanic
8. Devil Wears Prada
9. Stuart Little
10. ET
11. Slumdog Millionare
12. Operation Dumbo Drop? _Water for Elephants - Thank you @Mklops _
13. 4 Weddings and a Funeral _Lord of the Rings - Thank you @Stroodlepuff _
14. _Castaway - Thank you @Mklops _
15. Moby ****?
16. Scream
17. Planet of the Apes
18. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
19. Phantom of the Opera
20. Chicken Run
21. 300
22. Fast & the Furious
23. Blood Diamond
24. Finding Nemo


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/14)

Spoiler: Answers



1 - UP
2 - Men in black
3 - Kung Fu Panda
4 - Sisterhood of the travelling pants
5 - Babe, pig in the city
6 - Home Alone
7 - Titanic
8 - Devil Wears Prada
9 - Stuart Little
10 - ET
11 - Slumdog Millionaire
12 - Water for elephants
13 - Lord of the rings
14 - Castaway
15 - Either Moby **** or free willy
16 - ?
17 - Planet of the Apes
18 - Benjamin button
19 - Phantom of the opera
20 - chicken run
21 - 300
22 - Fast and the Furious
23 - Blood Diamond
24 - Finding Nemo


----------



## Ollypop (19/5/14)

Spoiler: Spoiler Alert



hmmmmm

1: Up
4: Sisterhood of the travelling pants
6: home alone
7: titanic
8: Devil Wears Prada
9: Stuart little
10: ET
11: Slumdog Millionaire
12: Water For Elephants
14: Castaway
20: chicken run
21: 300
22: Drive angry (maybe) 
23: Blood Diamond
24: Finding Nemo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

